# The losing fresh water mystery



## summerholiday (Aug 17, 2010)

Hello burstner owners. Having just come back from our 2nd trip away the only teething problem we still have is that we're losing fresh water. It's been quite a problem as we've had no water for the past 4 days away!

The plug in the water tank is firmly in place, the safety/drainage valve is up (closed position) and the panel says it is 100% full. But water is being lost from a small black pipe on the underside of the vehicle and within no time, the panel is bleeping to say fresh water is low.

The book of words isn't helping us. Does anyone have any ideas? Have you come across this at all?

Jane


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Is it possibly a faulty overflow pipe? I have read somewhere on here in the past about overflow pipes syphoning the water out of freshwater tanks if they are overfilled to start with  

Hope you get it sorted out fast
Tina


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

I presume by "safety / drainage valve" you are referring to the Truma safety dump valve? In addition, there are probably drainage valves for the hot and cold water supplies to the taps. Our Hymer has two small stop-cocks fitted in the water pipes and these are located on the wardrobe floor next to the Truma. Yours may be under the floor if it is a double-floored van. I can only speak from experience of a Hymer, but in one with a Fiat / Alko double floor, they are next to the grey water dump valve below a floor hatch.

Philip

p.s. the stop-cocks are shut when tightened clockwise - gently!


----------



## Buzzer (Oct 21, 2007)

JeanLuc said:


> I presume by "safety / drainage valve" you are referring to the Truma safety dump valve? In addition, there are probably drainage valves for the hot and cold water supplies to the taps. quote]
> 
> I agree with the above quote, this may well be your problem. On my Burstner Solano along side of the Truma safety dump valve there is another drainage tap valve. It's in the form of a "in line" valve, which has a yellow coloured small lever which activates the drain tap. If this lever is in the up position the drain is open. You can push the lever down left or right so that it's in line with the pipe to close it.
> 
> ...


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Can you trace the pipe back, You do not state your van type that may help jog a memory in somebody.

I would agree with previous post it could be an overflow but why would the pipe go right down into the tank.

An overflow would only be fitted to the top of the tank. But saying that when mine was new Burstner left the overflow hole with no piping, so it flooded then van when the tank was first filled.

Andy


----------



## Bobfiggis (Mar 30, 2008)

If you have a Truma heater C3402/6002, there is a plastic T piece where the hot water pipe is fed off at the top of the heater. This contains a small ball which acts as a pressure relief safety valve . The smaller bore pipe attached to the T is the overflow for when the safety valve "pops", and it comes out as a drain under the floor.

If the ball is missing, the whole water system will often syphon off through this overflow when the fresh water tank is filled.

If this is your problem, ( as it was for me) a new T piece is easy to fit and costs around £10 inc postage from Miriad Products (Truma spares).


----------

